# thanks



## newton the goat (Jan 26, 2017)

I just joined this forum at most a month back, and I have to say I didn't know what to expect. I'm just a small hobby farm surrounded by dairy farms, still new to basically everything farming. I first came on here trying to find answers to an issue I was having, and next thing I knew I had so many people commenting and give me advice or just telling me the straight truth ( though it's probably less than what I'm making it seem.) 

To everyone who has helped me and ignored my newbie farmer freak out and gave me facts I needed, to you I would like to give my thanks, and I hope to have enough experience one day to help out others as you have helped me.

Thank you, and sorry for getting all sappy.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 26, 2017)

I am so glad you like us   We have a lot of fun on here getting to know each other and most of us will most likely never meet face to face yet many of us are truly friends, long distance or not.  I think that most of us are hobby farmers/ranchers just doing what we love and part of that is helping others on their journey, no matter the size and no matter the experience. It is all good.  We laugh when you laugh, and we cry when you cry. There are some very happy endings buried in this forum, and there are some very sad endings too. But that is what we are here for; to love and to laugh and to cry and to make the world a better place.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 26, 2017)

We love to help others and you can too. You don't have to "know everything" to help. Sometimes just having the support of the other people on this forum is a big help. A word of encouragement is always appreciated, no matter if it comes from a long time goat owner or a brand new one.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 26, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I am so glad you like us   We have a lot of fun on here getting to know each other and most of us will most likely never meet face to face yet many of us are truly friends, long distance or not.  I think that most of us are hobby farmers/ranchers just doing what we love and part of that is helping others on their journey, no matter the size and no matter the experience. It is all good.  We laugh when you laugh, and we cry when you cry. There are some very happy endings buried in this forum, and there are some very sad endings too. But that is what we are here for; to love and to laugh and to cry and to make the world a better place.


I enjoy reading those threads, it gives a face to the person who posted it.. the way some people can care for their animals really puts them in a brilliant light!.... I hope I can meet more people on here just as fun and honest as the ones I have met so far


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 27, 2017)

Amen, thanks everybody! I am not on here as often as I'd like but y'all are the most encouraging friends I could ever ask for.



Southern by choice said:


> Here on BYH, well… it is like another family. This family understands how we can cry when a chick dies, a hatch goes bad, a hawk swoops down for lunch and at the same time schedule a slaughter day . How we can care for our goats and sheep and still tan their hides and fill our freezer . Many that do not do what we do cannot grasp the emotional ups/downs of farming.



X2! (again  )


----------



## Bruce (Jan 27, 2017)

As @Baymule said, everyone helps where they can. Even if you don't have expertise in farming (like MANY of us!!) you know a lot about a lot of things. As you browse around the forum you will find that not everything relates specifically to farming or herd animals. You know things that some of us don't, but should. Those things just seem to pop up almost as a side comment in a post about something totally different. 

AND! As you progress on your projects, we follow and learn new stuff even about things we thought we knew fairly well.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 27, 2017)

The amazing thing about having so many in their many situations, is the advice and insight that is shared can help many more than the one asking a question, and new techniques can be learned in order to make many jobs or tasks much simpler. There is a big difference between conditions here in Ms and in Canada, but we both hammer a nail fairly the same. So, never hesitate to share your "Ways" with others, because ya never know what is "Natural" to you, may be a "Light Bulb" to another.


----------

